
Steve Bannon Wants Facebook and Google Regulated Like Utilities - danjoc
https://theintercept.com/2017/07/27/steve-bannon-wants-facebook-and-google-regulated-like-utilities/
======
bgia
If we could regulate ISPs as utilities first, that would be great.

~~~
cisanti
Doesn't mean the idea itself is wrong, even if the author is a hypocrite. I
don't care really about American politics, but Google and Facebook are
dangerously big. I believe Europe should have some protectionism mechanism
like China or some other countries to make sure social networks and search
engines emerge from Europe. But where do you draw the line between that and
censorship? The internet has given a new meaning to national borders or the
lack of.

------
kpwags
I find it ironic that while he wants Facebook and Google regulated like
utilities, he also supports getting rid of Net Neutrality.

------
woodandsteel
I am guessing that part of the regulation would be requiring that Google and
Facebook promote Christianity. If you think I'm wrong, take a look at this
talk where Bannon lays out his basic worldview

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/lesterfeder/this-is-how-steve-
banno...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/lesterfeder/this-is-how-steve-bannon-sees-
the-entire-world?utm_term=.ulAaBbz2ye#.hlrq1j370W)

------
afinlayson
I suspect he sees Google and Facebook as a threat to his breitbart empire,
since there's calls to remove ads from fictitious news articles.

------
33W
If only we had an executive branch focused on removing government regulation
of business, and the deconstruction of the administrative state...

------
sharemywin
So, broken up or regulated like utilities...

------
pottersbasilisk
I agree, especially seeing how google interfered in the syrian war, and worked
with prism to spy on europeans.

